# Repowering my dolphin renegade. Lots of four stroke questions.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Whats wrong with the Yamah 50 2 stroke you already have? 

Have you considered 60 ETEC?

Capt. Steven Tejara guides out of a dolphin renagde with a Yamah 60 4 stroke which I believe is around 248 lbs. He fishes flamingo and gets really skinny.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

It bent or threw a ring and some more. I dont think its worth fixing. I got a Honda quote today and I am going to a Yamaha dealer tomorrow.


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

During a recent trip to the Keys I talked with two guides (both running Hells Bays) who repowered their skiffs with the Yamaha 70 4 stroke. Their previous motor was the Yam 60 4 stroke. They both were very happy with their choice and commented how much better the boats ran with the 70. Good luck


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

the tohatsu would be a great motor for your boat.... that 50 hp is a lot of bang for your buck next on my list would be a yamaha


----------



## crl.wms (May 5, 2011)

I have been very, very happy with my 2010 Suzuki DF60A which is a 4 stroke. 229 pounds so lighter than the others for the horsepower. I have an eTec and ran Yamahas for many years... but happy with this one for sure. Super quiet and outstanding fuel consumption and quite strong.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Your boat will perform fantastic with a Yamaha F70. I've been running one for just over six months now and have 265 hours on it. This is the second Yamaha I've owned in the last five years and I've never had to spend a single dime for unscheduled maintenance on either engine. I can't say that about any of the five other outboards I've owned over the last two decades. 

My current skiff is two feet longer and 200 pounds heavier than your Dolphin and the F70 pushes it along at 29 mph at 4500 rpms. It's top speed is around 35 mph but I could get that a little higher with a different prop. You should run at least 5 mph faster with that motor on your skiff and still burn less than 4 gph. You'll have a great all around boat.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

As a general statement I would say go with the Yami 70...I ran one on a HB Biscayne the other day and was really impressed....BUT on your skiff I would go as light as possible. The renegade is a poling skiff not a speed demon. 

Is the old motor still on the skiff? If so add sand bags on top of the cowling to simulate the extra weight and float the boat and see what you think. Better to do the experimenting now rather than after you are stuck with a motor you don't want.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

I would go with a 50hp Tohatsu/Nissan. Lightweight and powerful.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

I would be very surprised if you were unhappy with the Honda 50.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm going to bring my Yamaha to my mechanic so he can give me his opinion if it's worth fixing. If the rest of the engine checks out he will send the block off to have all 3 cylinders rebored and install the repair kit for around $1,300. I've known this guy for a while and he does great work and is honest. If he says it's not worth it I'm going to go with either the 60 Honda or a 4 stroke yamaha. Either way if I fix my engine I can sell it as a working outboard. 

Thanks to everyone for sharing their opinion. It really helps.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Yamaha/Outboard/2006%20and%20Later%202-stroke/50TLR/parts.html

You can buy all the parts you need here. Dont throw the 2 stroke away. Its such a sweet motor.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

From what can be seen without taking the block apart the mechanic feels the engine is repairable. He is going to take the entire engine apart to make sure everything else is in good shape before committing to re boring all cylinders. If everything looks good the block will be shipped off to the machine shop and all parts will be hand cleaned. I'm ordering aftermarket pistons (will get the name of the manufacturing company) and will have all rings, gaskets and bearings replaced. I will probably run it through this season and look at new power next spring. Maybe by that time a generation 2 Yamaha F70 will be out.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Yamaha/Outboard/2006%20and%20Later%202-stroke/50TLR/parts.html
> 
> You can buy all the parts you need here.  Dont throw the 2 stroke away.  Its such a sweet motor.



That's a great site. I have been using it for years.


----------



## ASB73 (Jan 27, 2012)

My buddy has a Renegade with the f70. Have the Yamaha 2 stroke 90 on my renegade. They both weigh the same. His F70 is slower to plane but moves the boat along very nicely. He loves it and has put a bunch of hours on it already


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

What speeds are you seeing with the 90?


----------



## Nexoboat (Jan 6, 2010)

What prop is your friend using? I repowered mine with the F70 and have had some issues.Hole shot & porposeing


----------



## Seigler (Jul 18, 2011)

@ ASB, What pitch and prop are you using with the 2 stroke 90? I just hung one on mine last month and I am trying to figure out prop for her and the 17 I have is not nearly enough...


----------



## ASB73 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm seeing mid 40's with the 90
I'm running a 4 blade Powertech 
And I will get prop info tomorrow for you


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> It bent or threw a ring and some more. I dont think its worth fixing. I got a Honda quote today and I am going to a Yamaha dealer tomorrow.


Wasn't your 2s already rebuilt once, when you did your restore?


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

My picking order would be: 

Suzuki.  I've been very impressed by every one that I've been in front of (from 20hp up to 250hp).  I own one currently...

If I didn't buy another Suzuki-Tohatsu has been gaining their share of the market lately.  I know several who are very pleased with the dependability, power and economy. 

Etec makes a strong, clean running motor but might be a little heavy compared to the rest and more expensive.  

Yamaha is usually a safe route


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> > It bent or threw a ring and some more. I dont think its worth fixing. I got a Honda quote today and I am going to a Yamaha dealer tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Wasn't your 2s already rebuilt once, when you did your restore?


2 year old thread.


----------



## ASB73 (Jan 27, 2012)

> @ ASB, What pitch and prop are you using with the 2 stroke 90? I just hung one on mine last month and I am trying to figure out prop for her and the 17 I have is not nearly enough...


 Powertech RXB4r15pym90


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > > It bent or threw a ring and some more. I dont think its worth fixing. I got a Honda quote today and I am going to a Yamaha dealer tomorrow.
> >
> >
> > Wasn't your 2s already rebuilt once, when you did your restore?
> ...


Aww yes I see that now, who in the world brings up a 2 year old thread, lol ;D


----------

